

SendHub (YC W12) raises $2M in seed funding - ashrust
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/26/sendhub-seed-round/

======
liquidise
I didn't realize you could have more than 1 seed round of investments... I
thought a seed round, by definition, was the initial round, and rounds after
that were label differently.

Was this simply a continuation of sendhub's initial funding, or am i missing
something completely?

~~~
ashrust
These rounds can be called anything you wish. Remember when onswipe raised a
'Series Awesome"?

------
rdl
Wow, congratulations! That's a big seed round with some great investors, and
SMS is probably the best channel for a lot of marketing messages.

------
jansen
Congrats to Ash and the team!!

------
HistoryInAction
Congrats, Ash and Garrett!

